# Η διαρροή πετρελαίου στον Κόλπο του Μεξικού



## Costas (Jun 22, 2010)

Πρόταση να ανατιναχτεί ο βυθός δίπλα από τη διαρροή στον Κόλπο του Μεξικού, με συμβατικά (ή και με πυρηνικά) εκρηκτικά, ώστε τα χαλάσματα να πέσουν και να σκεπάσουν την αρχική τρύπα. Από την ΝΥΤ.


----------

